# RESET TPMS by myself



## jimdrechsler (Mar 25, 2018)

I am trying to find definitive answers to my questions regarding how to reset the tpms myself? I am purchasing separate rims, sensors from ebay, and winter tires. Can someone please lmk what i need to purchase to reset the light myself? I believe i need something for the obdII as well as sensor readers? Also, do I need to reset it each time I change the tires out, or will they remember the ones that were on? If they recall the previous ones, I don't think there is a need to buy something. If they don't then I should buy something. 
2016 rogue sl
thanks,
jim


----------



## jimdrechsler (Mar 25, 2018)

ttt anyone?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is a manual method by jumping a harness connector under the driver's side of the dash, but it‘s a bit of a pain that requires setting each tire to a different but speciﬁc tire pressure and driving the vehicle. If a new TPMS sensor is installed, the trigger tool may still be necessary to get the sensor out of "sleep mode." Dealers, most tire shops and some independent shops are able to program sensors.

Keep in mind that if you ever get a code for a sensor in a speciﬁc location (i.e. the left front wheel), the position indicated is for the location of the TPMS sensor when it was registered. If a sensor was programmed at the left front wheel, for example, then it was later rotated to the left rear and not reprogrammed and that sensor went bad, the trouble code triggered would be for the left front sensor as that is where the now faulty sensor was last registered. Sensors need to be registered (or "programmed") using a TPMS trigger tooi as well as a capable scan tool.


----------



## jimdrechsler (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for the response. Do you know the cost or links to the appropriate trigger tool and scan tool? The initial costs may be worth it if it needs to be done twice a year for a number of years.
Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a tool that will re-program the TPMS sensors:

https://www.jbtoolsales.com/autel-t...ieu7rj9ZRq1TY9zJY9UwpAJ7CJm85zhBoCR4gQAvD_BwE

The price is not bad; something to consider.


----------



## Ramon Saavedra (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi, I bought a new AUTEL TS408, but does not have a CD and I struggling to know the exact procedure to configure my winter tires. last winter these tires were working well on my Rogue 2015. I rotate tires this year and the dashboard show me an error and tire pressure it is not recognized. any feedback? TS408 reads/identifies current tires id's of all four tires, but I need is how to set up the relearn process.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You really don't need an expensive tool, though they do make the job a little easier. Here are a couple of YouTube vids, one with no special tools and one using a trigger tool, which can be found on Ebay for under $25:


----------

